# Sticky  TTOC Signature Strips and Avatar Pictures



## Nem

*TTOC Signature Strips:*

Every TTOC member has a small signature strip picture with their own membershp number ready to use. These strips look like:










To use this image as part of your signature you need to go to your "Profile" from the link on the top right of the forum, then select the "Profile" tab and go to "Edit Signature". From there you can add in the following code to display the picture:



Code:


[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=00817&user=Nem[/img]

After the 'member=' you need to add your 5 digit member number with *ALL* the proceeding 0's, so 00001 up to 02000 currently. Without the extra 0's included it will not work.

Also you need to enter your TT Forum username after the 'user=' part of the code. *Please enter your username exactly as it is shown on the forum, INCLUDING and spaces or symbols*.

*Please make sure you change the '00817' and 'Nem' to your own details!*

Please remember as part of the forum rules you can only have one other image displayed in your signature. See here for details - forum rules

These sigs are also now dynamic and give extra info depending on your membership status. They will alert you when you are nearing the end of your current subscription, either when you are nearing your last issue of the magazine or nearing the end of your year's web membership. They will also then tell you when your membership has expired and need to renew.










If you have got the code incorrect in any way the sig will show as unknown.










Cheers.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can you please remember to insert your own username :wink:


----------



## FlaunTT

Hey boys Im getting the invalid banner on my signature. Any advice on how to change this? I am a payed up full member.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Try 
[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02011&user=FlaunTT[/img*]

Without the stars


----------



## Nem

FlaunTT said:


> Hey boys Im getting the invalid banner on my signature. Any advice on how to change this? I am a payed up full member.


You've not coppied the code correctly. You've left out the 'member=' and 'user=' and just put in your number and username.

Nick


----------



## FlaunTT

Thanks boys a busy day @ the office! Wish you boys were a bit closer to go to one of your events!


----------



## ron_cov

Hi Just trying my sig I hope
Ok that didnt work how do I check it without posting all the time please
Thank you very much I am always in need of help


----------



## Wallsendmag

ron_cov said:


> Hi Just trying my sig I hope
> Ok that didnt work how do I check it without posting all the time please


try this without the stars
[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02016&user=ron_cov[/img*]


----------



## malstt

Done eventually.  Am i allowed to leave the picture on my sig ?


----------



## Nem

malstt said:


> Done eventually.  Am i allowed to leave the picture on my sig ?


Yes certainly, as long as you still observe the rules for images viewtopic.php?f=50&t=138623

But yours is fine already


----------



## malstt

Ok cheers.


----------



## phodge

Done!


----------



## Archidan

I have just updated my signature and it comes up unknown but I am a paid up web member? What have I done wrong?


----------



## TTQ2K2

Ok, I've updated my sig block, still looks same. the number is displayed as before, but the user name is not...is that correct? the user name is not displayed after the update, i.e., it is transparent?

cheers.


----------



## davelincs

Hope this is correct


----------



## Jamo8

Done


----------



## NaughTTy

Doneded


----------



## Wallsendmag

Archidan said:


> I have just updated my signature and it comes up unknown but I am a paid up web member? What have I done wrong?


Its a bug at our end ,I'll get someone to look at it .


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTQ2K2 said:


> Ok, I've updated my sig block, still looks same. the number is displayed as before, but the user name is not...is that correct? the user name is not displayed after the update, i.e., it is transparent?
> 
> cheers.


The username isn't displayed but is needed to make the group work.


----------



## bigsyd

fink i got it wrong again  if i put my username in will it auto give me my membership number?if no... can you pm me it plz :roll: :roll: :roll: [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Nem

phodge said:


> Done!


Cheers


----------



## Nem

Archidan said:


> I have just updated my signature and it comes up unknown but I am a paid up web member? What have I done wrong?


Hi. Not quite sure about this one. Let me look into it and get back to you later.


----------



## Nem

TTQ2K2 said:


> Ok, I've updated my sig block, still looks same. the number is displayed as before, but the user name is not...is that correct? the user name is not displayed after the update, i.e., it is transparent?
> 
> cheers.


The code you entered wasn't quite correct, I've fixed it for you now tho so don't worry.

The strip still only shows your membership number, the forum name is entered for us to use behind the scenes.


----------



## Nem

davelincs said:


> Hope this is correct


Certainly looks like it is


----------



## Nem

bigsyd said:


> fink i got it wrong again  if i put my username in will it auto give me my membership number?if no... can you pm me it plz :roll: :roll: :roll: [smiley=baby.gif]


I've fixed it for you now.

Only thing tho, you are only allowed 1 image along with your ttoc member banner so you really need to sort that out I'm afraid.


----------



## subvertbeats

test 

hmmm....well somehow I seem to have 2 membership numbers....
one - which I thought was the only number (01684) says expired.
just checked my email and found my renewal was under 01712....


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

think i'm done...



wasn't that hard


----------



## Diveratt

Very Nice Nem but my TTOC bar new sez expired and I paid up fror 3 years last October 

Kevin AKA Diveratt - 01750


----------



## Nem

Diveratt said:


> Very Nice Nem but my TTOC bar new sez expired and I paid up fror 3 years last October
> 
> Kevin AKA Diveratt - 01750


Not to worry, let me have a look soon as I get home.

If nothing else, this process is also highlighting a few admin issues like this which are good to get sorted out too.


----------



## ScoTTish

Hi Guys - can you check mine out - think I am doing everything right - but keep getting unknown...

Thanks in advance


----------



## ScoTTish

ScoTTish said:


> Hi Guys - can you check mine out - think I am doing everything right - but keep getting unknown...
> 
> Thanks in advance


Working now - do you need to log out and back in for it to work (or did you fix it?)


----------



## shell

Think i have done it, haha! Not to sure :lol:


----------



## CHADTT

All done - would be nice to have the user name next to the number though.


----------



## MonTheFish

CHADTT said:


> All done - would be nice to have the user name next to the number though.


Can be done...just the size that might be an issue


----------



## Wallsendmag

ScoTTish said:


> ScoTTish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys - can you check mine out - think I am doing everything right - but keep getting unknown...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Working now - do you need to log out and back in for it to work (or did you fix it?)
Click to expand...

I am remaining quiet on that one  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Did anyone else get multiple pms from Nem? I got 8 emails overnight! :lol:

Doesn't bother me but thought I'd highlight it here incase it's an admin issue.


----------



## Hoggy

NaughTTy said:


> Did anyone else get multiple pms from Nem? I got 8 emails overnight! :lol:
> 
> Doesn't bother me but thought I'd highlight it here incase it's an admin issue.


Hi, Yes 6 or 7 emails, no PMs in Inbox though.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

Quite a few people have said this now, I've got no idea why


----------



## markevo

Nem 
as you know Im a new web member and have done what you have requested ( I think !!!!! ) but it looks the same to me .
Anyway I PM you the other day but herd nothing back so I take all is well ?

Mark


----------



## glslang

Trying mine out...


----------



## JudeH

ok - so mine used to work and now it doesn't. I cut and pasted from email I got and it worked. But it's not working anymore and says I'm unknown LOL 

Any ideas anyone


----------



## JudeH

ooh sorted


----------



## Nem

JudeH said:


> ooh sorted


Yup. You'd not put your own username in the sig code.


----------



## Love_iTT

Hi mate,
Looks like I have screwed this up somehow or I'm not a paid up member - it now says that I'm invalid - can you tell me what I've done wrong or that I am indeed not paid up.

Cheers for now,
Graham


----------



## Nem

All sorted now Graham.

You had missed out the "user=" bit before your forum name, that's all.

Nick


----------



## Love_iTT

Doh!! Cheers Nick - much appreciated.

Graham


----------



## MXS

I am well confused by it all!

I have just joined, will Admin enter the TTOC info? or do I do it myself?

How do I find out my membership No.?

Any help for an old git would be gratefully recieved :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

MXS said:


> I am well confused by it all!
> 
> I have just joined, will Admin enter the TTOC info? or do I do it myself?
> 
> How do I find out my membership No.?
> 
> Any help for an old git would be gratefully recieved :wink:


Welcome to the club. You'll get an email soon with all the details and Nem will be able to add you to the TTOC group.


----------



## MXS

MonTheFish said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well confused by it all!
> 
> I have just joined, will Admin enter the TTOC info? or do I do it myself?
> 
> How do I find out my membership No.?
> 
> Any help for an old git would be gratefully recieved :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club. You'll get an email soon with all the details and Nem will be able to add you to the TTOC group.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Hev

urmmmm.....I think I've mis-placed my number  

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

00666 :wink: no really it is 00653


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> urmmmm.....I think I've mis-placed my number
> 
> Hev x


 :lol: your needing a holiday


----------



## Nem

Well I've made the big move tonight and purged the entire TTOC group.

We have gone from 498 members of the group down to 151 current paid up members.

There are certainly a good few more who belong in the group, but until they add in their signatures this will not happen.

Seems to have all gone pretty well from where I'm sitting.

Anyone who has their signature in place but IS NOT in the group please post here or PM me directly.

Nick


----------



## CraigW

Nick,

Can you add me to the group

Thanks

Craig


----------



## jimmyf

Hi Nick

Just done this, I know i'm a bit late but think I mucked it up last time - no doubt you'll keep me right :lol:

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## TT5 4 JON

done mine its showing strip at bottom but saying tt forum member only under my avatar.
have i done somthing wrong???
edit ok now


----------



## kennyspaceman

Testing my sig ... looks like i need adding to the group pls


----------



## [email protected]

hi everyone

I'm trying to set my sig as a new member

Looks like the forum doesn't like my code for now, been trying several codes without success. Maybe the @ in my usename ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

[email protected] said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I'm trying to set my sig as a new member
> 
> Looks like the forum doesn't like my code for now, been trying several codes without success. Maybe the @ in my usename ?


There is a reason for that , can you log into the shop and order a web membership by bank transfer please. Don't pay anything and I'll sort the rest from our end.


----------



## Sonatina

Hi Nick, could you please check if my sig strip is OK - my username is still colour-coded black at present. Many thanks.
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## Matchu

Same for me please...and apologies its taken months for me to get around to this :?


----------



## DDcrash

Matchu said:


> Same for me please...and apologies its taken months for me to get around to this :?


WOT he said  Thanks in advance.


----------



## skegbravedave

hmm, not sure what Im doing, whats my code?


----------



## Nem

skegbravedave said:


> hmm, not sure what Im doing, whats my code?


You have put your membership number as 02222 which isn't valid.

I can't seem to find a membership order for you though?

Nick


----------



## Paul_H

Where will i find my membership number pls ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Paul_H said:


> Where will i find my membership number pls ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It's on your welcome email and letter and your membership card


----------



## Joe Ekins

Followed the instructions to the letter but signature strip still says unknown, does it take a while to update??

Also how do you get TTOC on the left side under your avatar??


----------



## Nem

Big Nick said:


> Followed the instructions to the letter but signature strip still says unknown, does it take a while to update??
> 
> Also how do you get TTOC on the left side under your avatar??


Pretty sure it's correct, but I think you've got ahead of the system. 

I think as soon as Andrew updates things in the club shop it will just start working.

Nick


----------



## Joe Ekins

As if by magic it all appears....Thanks!!


----------



## Tonyans

Hi, could you please add me to the TTOC group. I'm think I have got my signature correct, it has been on for a while but I haven't been added yet. Thanks


----------



## Copperdragon

This is my first post and I really have no idea what I am doing. I just want to see if I have sorted my signature strip out.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Copperdragon said:


> This is my first post and I really have no idea what I am doing. I just want to see if I have sorted my signature strip out.


It's fine but your membership has just expired :wink:


----------



## vwcheung

Hi Im still only getting the link and not the signature strip, what have i done wrong?


----------



## brittan

You need to insert the following in your sig strip but omit the two * characters:

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00295&user=vwcheung[*/img]

which will give you this:


----------



## dannys1111

aaaarg, signature still not working


----------



## dannys1111

try again


----------



## dannys1111

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=w0 ... dannys1111[/img]
can anyone help, am i doing something wrong


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dannys, Believe you are leaving out the at the start of the sig. But I've been wrong before.
Hoggy. :D


----------



## brittan

Insert the following into your sig but with the two * characters omitted:

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00112&user=dannys1111[*/img]

et voila:


----------



## benno82

Hi i'm getting member unknown on my tag, is it me being simple and just missing something or should I just wait a few days for it to get sorted out?


----------



## brittan

Looks like your sig strip hasn't yet been set up by admin so be patient for a day or two.


----------



## T3RBO

benno82 said:


> Hi i'm getting member unknown on my tag


Is W00319 definitely your membership number, taken from the welcome pack?


----------



## benno82

T3RBO said:


> benno82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm getting member unknown on my tag
> 
> 
> 
> Is W00319 definitely your membership number, taken from the welcome pack?
Click to expand...

Its taken from the email as the welcome pack hasnt arrived yet:

Date Ordered: Thursday 21 July, 2011 The comments for your order are: Thanks for your order today Membership number W00319 Member since 07/2011 Membership expires 31/07/2012


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Benno82 has appeared in the members list in the last couple of hours, so looks as if it just been updated by Admin & now appeared on your Sig banner.  
Hoggy.


----------



## dannys1111

hooray , works now


----------



## BossFox

Mine is not displaying correctly...

membership Number 02098


----------



## Wallsendmag

You need to add your username where it says "TT Forum user name" :wink:


----------



## BossFox

:lol: How silly do I feel! :roll:


----------



## guzzi

can any one help, followed the steps got as far as code! got no signature strip, been a member for two years cheers, norm


----------



## guzzi

would this help. (img)http:www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpj?member=01933&user=guzzi(/img)


----------



## brittan

guzzi said:


> would this help. (img)http:www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpj?member=01933&user=guzzi(/img)


Nearly there, just replace the ( and ) with [ and ]


----------



## T3RBO

guzzi said:


> can any one help, followed the steps got as far as code! got no signature strip, been a member for two years cheers, norm


As brittan said... but you also missed off a few forward slashes (and a typo)



Code:


[img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg/?member=01933&user=guzzi[/img]

Gives


----------



## guzzi

lets hope this works.


----------



## brittan

I'll do it properly this time :roll:

Copy and paste the following into your sig but with the two * characters omitted:

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=01933&user=guzzi[*/img]

to get:


----------



## T3RBO

guzzi said:


> lets hope this works.


Just click 'select all' on the coding I put up then copy and paste that into your signature strip :wink:


----------



## guzzi

has this worked ?


----------



## T3RBO

Yes :wink:


----------



## guzzi

got there in the end thanks.


----------



## stevef

Hi guys, can anyone tell me were I can get me a cool moving avatar picture and how to load it onto my profile please :?


----------



## rob.b

Hi.

Is there any reason why I cannot get Market Place as I used to have it, and why I cannot reply to a private email sent to me by another member?

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Wallsendmag

rob.b said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is there any reason why I cannot get Market Place as I used to have it, and why I cannot reply to a private email sent to me by another member?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob


You are in the TTOC group so I can't see why not.


----------



## rob.b

When I go into my messages and try to reply, I get the following displayed......We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature.
How do I need to participate more, and I still cannot see the Marketplace! 
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Nem

Should be fixed now.

Nick


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Rob, I will PM admin, looks a if your access has not been upgraded. Edit... Nem beat me to it. Hopefully
Hoggy.


----------



## rob.b

Thanks very much! All sorted now, Rob


----------



## mrblonde

how do i get sig strip up and can i now send pms as i joined as premium member today?

thanks

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

ta daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :wink:


----------



## mrblonde

thats great thanks for that just one other query i followed link from email i was sent putting in my user name after my number had been added but its still coming up unknown :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

mrblonde said:


> thats great thanks for that just one other query i followed link from email i was sent putting in my user name after my number had been added but its still coming up unknown :?


Only because I hadn't finished updating our records :roll:


----------



## mrblonde

oops sorry :wink:


----------



## B5byt

How do I find out what my number is ?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi B5byt, You will get an Email,containing your membership No. If a full member will begin with 02***
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag




----------



## B5byt

Thanks, does this look right?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Its working, so must be right.
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO

No, the username in the image still says Nem.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Well, it's no secret that I'm the worlds greatest "computer numpty"...but, for a change, I must have got it nearly right, except that I'm showing as "expired" (the reality is not far from that  )

So what's happened? <sniff> I'm supposed to be member No 00073 - not dead!

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Well, it's no secret that I'm the worlds greatest "computer numpty"...but, for a change, I must have got it nearly right, except that I'm showing as "expired" (the reality is not far from that  )
> 
> So what's happened? <sniff> I'm supposed to be member No 00073 - not dead!
> 
> Thanks, Dave


Try 00072 ;-)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

wallsendmag said:


> Try 00072 ;-)


Thanks Andy...I did say nearly right! 

However, not that it's hugely important - the card J recieved from you with the current magazine shows number as 00072, yet the card in the membership pack which Trev was holding says 00073! As said, certainly not an issue 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try 00072 ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy...I did say nearly right!
> 
> However, not that it's hugely important - the card J recieved from you with the current magazine shows number as 00072, yet the card in the membership pack which Trev was holding says 00073! As said, certainly not an issue
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Chuck the one with 73 on in an approriate recpticle :wink:


----------



## SeedyAre

Hoggy said:


> Hi B5byt, You will get an Email,containing your membership No. If a full member will begin with 02***
> Hoggy.


how long does it take to receive this email? I joined up about 8hrs ago (Albeit it was 1am at the time, so if its processed by a human I understand the delay!).

I received an email containing an order number, but not a membership No.


----------



## Wallsendmag

SeedyAre said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi B5byt, You will get an Email,containing your membership No. If a full member will begin with 02***
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> how long does it take to receive this email? I joined up about 8hrs ago (Albeit it was 1am at the time, so if its processed by a human I understand the delay!).
> 
> I received an email containing an order number, but not a membership No.
Click to expand...

You're taking the piss , right? I do like to sleep during the hours of darkness.


----------



## SeedyAre

No, I wasn't sure if it was automated or not. After I wrote it I thought it may be, hence the "if its processed by a human then I understand".

I stand corrected, and apologise. (And have since had the email, thanks).


----------



## Gos

Hi everyone, I have joined, received my pack and sorted my sig out thanks very much 

I noticed that members have TTOC member under their avatar and I have newbie, now I started to look thru this thread to see if it was mentioned (I'm sure it is) but I started to lose the will to live after a couple of pages [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Do I need to wait til my post count goes up or is there something I am missing on the profile page?

thanks in anticipation 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

As it says on your email confirmation, ***Please allow up to 7 days for your membership status to be changed on the **********

:wink:


----------



## Gos

wallsendmag said:


> As it says on your email confirmation, ***Please allow up to 7 days for your membership status to be changed on the **********
> 
> :wink:


ah, didnt realise it was automatically done :roll:

okey dokey, cheers wallsendmag


----------



## Vrroom

Hi Wallsendmag. Given I've been signed on since the 7th (I think), could there be a snag in my getting my forum status changed? Something I need to do or neglected to do? Or, as is usually the case, I just may not understand. Just let me know please when you get a chance. Thanks for your help! Cheers, Vrroom


----------



## Wallsendmag

Should be picked up automatically by the forum software, guess it's not working . If you PM John-H or NEM they will fix it for you


----------



## Vrroom

Thanks Wallsendmag!


----------



## tomw1966

Waiting for membership number i guess, thought it was my confirmation order number but cant be bothered fathering around changing it, does the forum link straight away if you become a TTOC member, could you also change the newbie part of profile because i previously had an account in the forum but ive just registered again and registered on the owners club as well,

cheers
Tom


----------



## JETLAG

Hey Guys,

Just checking to see how long it will take to update my status on the forum?


----------



## gofast88

testing.... 

But WHYYYYYY can`t i get my TTOC gif under my avatar????????????????????????????? Been trying to contact admins+++++ without any response [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Help from others will be kindly appriciated :mrgreen:

I`ve paid, got reciept, 2 wonderful absoluTTe magazines in the post++. Someone out there must be able to help [smiley=gossip.gif]

regards Geir from norway


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Geir, Will contact Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Geir, All done for you,thanks to john-H.
Hoggy.


----------



## gofast88

Hoggy said:


> Hi Geir, All done for you,thanks to john-H.
> Hoggy.


THANK YOU A LOT   

Very thankful for all Your support and positive "drive" on this forum.. Since it simply was something i could`ve done myself, i feel a little  ...

BUT,

Merry Christmas to You all, folks,

from Geir,
lives nearby the northern sea, Stavanger-area :mrgreen:


----------



## TT02OOT

1st attempt


----------



## Wallsendmag

Fixed and added to the TTOC group :wink:


----------



## Bonsai1978

HI - I seem to be having issues getting the banner to display correctly.


----------



## Nem

Bonsai1978 said:


> HI - I seem to be having issues getting the banner to display correctly.


You had ticked the option to turn off images in your signature  Now fixed for you.


----------



## MikeyMorty

Hopefully this works...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mikey, If your number W00576 you have put W05760
Hoggy.


----------



## MikeyMorty

Thanks, I got that completely wrong! but it still doesn't seem to be working?


----------



## Wallsendmag

MikeyMorty said:


> Thanks, I got that completely wrong! but it still doesn't seem to be working?


Looks fine from here


----------



## MikeyMorty

Forget that! got it


----------



## Wallsendmag

MikeyMorty said:


> Forget that! got it


With a little bit of help :roll:


----------



## MikeyMorty

very true, thanks! Sorry I'm sure this has already been asked but do I just wait to be able to comment on the other forums?


----------



## Wallsendmag

MikeyMorty said:


> very true, thanks! Sorry I'm sure this has already been asked but do I just wait to be able to comment on the other forums?


The whole site is now your oyster

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyMorty

Thanks!


----------



## Bonsai1978

Cheers for the sig setup!!


----------



## rgcotton

Why does it say Unknown!!!!!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi rgcotton, What is your membership number. You have put 022018
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

rgcotton said:


> Why does it say Unknown!!!!!


Doesn't  all fixed now


----------



## thereverend

Just checking to see if mine works!


----------



## thereverend

Ah now i've read i have to wait for it to be picked up. Off to take some pictures for you
all to view of my TT for sale.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi reverend, believe you have left square bracket off the end ]

Hoggy.


----------



## thereverend

Thanks Hoggy

Number plate to be taken off then i'm off to the for sale forum!

Thanks for all your help


----------



## lazerjules

Hi

How do I get the TTOC under my Avatar?

Thanks


----------



## tom2018

Same as the guy above?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## player2301

Just payed up and cant for the life of me get the sig to work

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W05932&user=player2301[/img*]
without stars

putting that in but to no avail :twisted:

please help


----------



## brittan

The member number looks wrong to me; if you've joined as a web member then it should be something like

W00505,


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Player, Is you membership number correct.?
Hoggy.


----------



## player2301

Sorted thanks lol


----------



## Canoehq

Hmmm..........just joined as a web member and I'm putting the following script into my signature










but it comes up with an error saying "It was not possible to determine the dimensions of the image". Very grateful if someone could help please ?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi canoehq, It appears you have added some thing extra to the end of the sig info. check it again. Have you left the * & other text which shouldn't be there.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Very strange seems to work ok in a post


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Canoehq, Edited your post & removed the * & the extra text. Edit your sig again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hoggy said:


> Hi Canoehq, Edited your post & removed the * & the extra text. Edit your sig again.
> Hoggy.


It doesn't work :roll: I've edited his sig added the code and get the same error every time [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Canoehq

Yep, I've tried to edit sig a few times and still getting the error unfortunately. I'm stuck with what to do next, but very grateful for any guidance or help you can give please ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Canoehq said:


> Yep, I've tried to edit sig a few times and still getting the error unfortunately. I'm stuck with what to do next, but very grateful for any guidance or help you can give please ?


Leave it with us , I'll get to the bottom of it [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Canoehq

Wallsendmag said:


> Leave it with us , I'll get to the bottom of it [smiley=book2.gif]


You're both very kind. Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Wallsendmag said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Canoehq, Edited your post & removed the * & the extra text. Edit your sig again.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work :roll: I've edited his sig added the code and get the same error every time [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Hi, You have more edit options than me, so will leave it to you.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Don't know how or why but it's working now


----------



## Canoehq

Many thanks indeed.  

That's what I love about IT.......it's all so reliable ! 

Seriously, big thanks.


----------



## K3GNM

My banner is just not working? it all looks as it should do as well... help..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

viper3770 said:


> My banner is just not working? it all looks as it should do as well... help..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Fixed it for you


----------



## K3GNM

Wallsendmag said:


> viper3770 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My banner is just not working? it all looks as it should do as well... help..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks very much for you VERY fast help


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Not sure quite why my signature has not appeared although I must warn you that I am a technophobe!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Not sure quite why my signature has not appeared although I must warn you that I am a technophobe!! :lol: :lol:


Fixed


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Wallsendmag said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure quite why my signature has not appeared although I must warn you that I am a technophobe!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
Click to expand...

Thank you Sir! Such excellent and prompt service!


----------



## Tonny_B

Please help me ..

I try to arrange my avatar picture, but it is far too big.
Can someone reduce it to me?










Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Save image, Copy & paste










Hoggy.


----------



## Tonny_B

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Save image, Copy & paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


Thank you Hoggy


----------



## kw_maher

Guys, how do I actually figure out my membership number? Do I need to wait for something to arrive in the post? :-? 
I signed up and paid for membership (finally) yesterday, and was kinda expecting an email with more details, as I'd chosen the web membership.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi K, You will get an Email containing your membership No. It will begin with a W

Once you have it, click link & follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once your banner is displayed, Click link & post & Admin will do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Won't be until Tuesday at the earliest though I'm enjoying the sun in Portugal at the moment


----------



## kw_maher

:lol: no problem..

I presumed it would be automagic.
Have a good holiday 

Kevin.


----------



## Wallsendmag

kw_maher said:


> :lol: no problem..
> 
> I presumed it would be automagic.
> Have a good holiday
> 
> Kevin.


If only .


----------



## stuptt225

Signature strip not working and I think ive got the code right


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Stuptt, Yes looks O.K.to me.
Check that BB code is not disabled in your profile, otherwise its a Prob for Admin to correct. Does happen sometimes.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

stuptt225 said:


> Signature strip not working and I think ive got the code right


All sorted for you


----------



## sliver_bullet

No probs with the TTOC signature, but what about the avatar? I simply cannot get anything in the way of a photo down to 24kB. I've tried cropping, 'save as' in low resolution, etc, but no joy.

Any advice?


----------



## stuptt225

Wallsendmag said:


> stuptt225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Signature strip not working and I think ive got the code right
> 
> 
> 
> All sorted for you
Click to expand...

Good work, thanks mate


----------



## tristan2

Hi can somebody please add my signature strip please my number is W00620


----------



## Hollowman

I need to renew which I will be doing shortly, but my strip isn't show up?


----------



## Hoggy

Hollowman said:


> I need to renew which I will be doing shortly, but my strip isn't show up?


Hi, Click link & follow instructions if you have membership No.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Hoggy.


----------



## Hollowman

Hoggy said:


> Hollowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to renew which I will be doing shortly, but my strip isn't show up?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Click link & follow instructions if you have membership No.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers, I tried this, but when I preview it or submit it, it appears as the code itself rather than showing the banner.

Now sorted!


----------



## Laurie

Hi. Just testing


----------



## dsm1113

All signed up


----------



## Dollar

I'm all paid up, but just waiting for my membership number 8)


----------



## jaketelford

there ya go :wink:


----------



## Steve-c




----------



## kevin_tt

I have 2 problems. 1st is I cannot log into the members area but can log into marketplace.
Have I been overlooked when the list was being updated ?
2nd problem is only on my computer, the signatures appear as above picture shows.
Was OK when I first added my signature. Then apeared like this about a week ago.
They are ok when I log on through another computer at work.
I have removed all Java applications and re-installed latest Java.
I have no idea now what is causing it ? help please !


----------



## brittan

kevin_tt said:


> I have 2 problems. 1st is I cannot log into the members area but can log into marketplace.
> Have I been overlooked when the list was being updated ?


Note that you have to register on the TTOC forum - you cannot just use the same login name/password as this forum.


----------



## kevin_tt

brittan said:


> Note that you have to register on the TTOC forum - you cannot just use the same login name/password as this forum.


Thank You, I was not aware of that. I shall do that now.
Am I going to have to set up my signature again on my new username ?


----------



## harrisment

Just checking


----------



## sparkymanx

Hello, just a quick post to check the footer [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Olivea

Let's try that again.... Lol


----------



## Olivea

And again?


----------



## Olivea

And again


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Olivea, You have added the name Nem instead of your own forum name.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi olivea. Success. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Olivea

Yey!!!! Lol thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

Olivea said:


> Yey!!!! Lol thanks


No problem :wink:


----------



## chrisj82

hi i joined the ttoc last night but sig don't work comes up as unknown?i copied paste from email added my user name and number,nothing seems to work?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chris, Add banner again & I'll see if I can see the prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrisj82

ok here it is


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chris, Yes looks as if you have done it correctly, if your Number is W00764. 
I don't have that authority, so will have to await TTOC committee to sort it.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrisj82

Hoggy said:


> Hi Chris, Yes looks as if you have done it correctly, if your Number is W00764.
> I don't have that authority, so will have to await TTOC committee to sort it.
> Hoggy.


yes thats my number ,ok Hoggy thanks


----------



## chrisj82

TTOC committee help me please


----------



## Wallsendmag

chrisj82 said:


> TTOC committee help me please


You ask for help while Newcastle are playing !!!!!!!!


----------



## Seansy

Done!

S


----------



## 44cmn

Apologies but I seem to be doing something rather badly when trying to get my banner to display, see belo

Could someone advise what I need to do please ?

Many thanks

Shaun


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Should look like this but with [ ] at beginning & end instead of **

*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=w00799&user=44cmn[/img*

Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

[smiley=dude.gif]..... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Andi.k

Just joined in the wee hours...
Reading through various posts but I can't find my membership number details?
Is it a case of waiting for an email to arrive with the info from the admin guys?
Any pointers would be appreciated.. 
Thanks


----------



## Andi.k

Andi.k said:


> Just joined in the wee hours...
> Reading through various posts but I can't find my membership number details?
> Is it a case of waiting for an email to arrive with the info from the admin guys?
> Any pointers would be appreciated..
> Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Wait for the Email, membership No. & instructions should be there.
Hoggy.


----------



## silverback77

Hi there just updated i think? :?


----------



## neilc

silverback77 said:


> Hi there just updated i think? :?


Kris , you need to paste the link between a URL.


----------



## Saleena41

Hi,
I have just updated my signature and it comes up unknown but I am a paid up web member? What have I done wrong?

Regards,

Sal


----------



## Wallsendmag

Saleena41 said:


> Hi,
> I have just updated my signature and it comes up unknown but I am a paid up web member? What have I done wrong?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sal


Basically you didn't wait for me to get home from work lol


----------



## Saleena41

Sorry bout that,not only am I a complete computer fruit Cake but impatient as well.

Thanks for your help,

Sal


----------



## May-Z

I'm having problems with an invalid signature, can you help please?

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00814user=May-Z[/img*]


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Believe you have left the "&" sign out, between member number & user. Should look like this without the **

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00814&user=May-Z[/img*]

Hoggy.


----------



## May-Z

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Believe you have left the "&" sign out, between member number & user. Should look like this without the **


Thanks Hoggy looks like it's working fine now. I double checked the welcome letter I received from Nick and the "&" is deffo missing from the syntax of the sig given. #knewidcopieditright 

ATB

May-z


----------



## Hoggy

Hi May, Thats better.. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## May-Z

Hoggy said:


> Hi May, Thats better.. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> Hoggy.


With the welcome letter I also got issue #26 of absoluTTe from Spring 2011 (yes eleven). I was expecting the latest issue, is it normal to send one that is 2 years old?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi May, suprised to hear that. Register with TTOC Members Area & ask that question.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/index.php ... ab48835ca2
Hoggy.


----------



## May-Z

Hoggy said:


> Hi May, suprised to hear that. Register with TTOC Members Area & ask that question.
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/index.php ... ab48835ca2
> Hoggy.


Thanks I'll post there.

I was reading the 'crisis' threads so thought I'd read Johns editorial for myself but couldn't see what all the fuss was about (he talks about technical references)! What did he write or can it not be repeated in public??


----------



## Hoggy

Hi May, It's all been discussed, just lots of posts to read on TTF & TTOC members area Forum.   
Hoggy.


----------



## Madabout

Thanks for the email today and got the membership number.

However something is wrong as wont show up. Please see below as to how my sig looks. Copied and pasted the information into my profile and signature but it comes up like below.

Can you help?

Cheers

James.


----------



## ChrisF

May-Z said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi May, Thats better.. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> With the welcome letter I also got issue #26 of absoluTTe from Spring 2011 (yes eleven). I was expecting the latest issue, is it normal to send one that is 2 years old?
Click to expand...

I got a letter with the missing "&" and a 2 year old mag too


----------



## brittan

ChrisF said:


> I got a letter with the missing "&" and a 2 year old mag too


It's just a sample magazine. 
You only get the mag with Premium membership so it's just to show you what you are missing.


----------



## merlin2

Hi, I joined today as I am looking to buy a TT in the next couple of days. Would it be possible to set up access to the marketplace soon please?

Merlin.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Merlin, Welcome to the TTF.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you immediate access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Merlin, If you have joined the TTOC, the Email will have membership No. Click link follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once membership banner displayed, click link & post. TTOC committe (Andrew) if he's not at work will do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## merlin2

Many thanks for your help Hoggy,

I've just received the membership number email, so have added my signature strip, and hopefully will have access to the marketplace shortly. Hopefully there is some interesting metal out there!

Merlin.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Merlin, No probs, happy to help... I probably post these instructions every other day at least.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sorry I was side tracked by a Europa League match


----------



## Kevybtt

test


----------



## stuptt225

Just renewed (upgraded to full member) and avatar not working


----------



## Hoggy

Hi stuptt225, Is your new number 02454 ? If so every thing looks O.K. but still showing unknown. 
Let me know & I will contact Admin to sort for you as I've tried & it doesn't work for me either.
Double check your membership No. & confirm, please










Hoggy.


----------



## ABTTT

Just tried setting up my signature strip so I suppose you could call this a test. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hoggy

ABTTT said:


> Just tried setting up my signature strip so I suppose you could call this a test. Fingers crossed.


Hi ABTTT, Membership No. is incorrect for a start. check Email again. Should be either W009** or 02*** depending how you joined.
Hoggy.


----------



## ABTTT

OK lets try again this time with all the html and my proper number not the numbers in some random sequence, Doh !

just edited this post - did a 3 year renewal in June but didnt get a new membership number which i have had since 2010.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ABTTT, I have changed your profile. BBCode was disabled. Banner now showing correctly. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## ABTTT

Many thanks Hoggy.I had fiddle with so many things I forgot I switched those three tick boxes off...... :?


----------



## Angusthewestie

Hi,

I seem to be having similar problems to some others - I tried the link, and then tried inserting my membership number and username as advised but it's still coming up as unknown (see below). Could this be because I only joined yesterday and the system isn't picking the membership up as valid yet? Membership is W00995).

Thanks in advance for any help.

ATW


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Angus, If your membership No. is W00995, I can't find any thing wrong. I've put it into my Sig strip with same unknown result. I've checked your Profile/Preferences & all appears O.K... Check your No. again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Angusthewestie

Thanks for checking - I just tried it again with the same result (including using the link sent direct by TTOC). I even checked my receipt on the site and the number is definitely the one sent, all options that should be enabled seem to be, etc. How odd!


----------



## jimojameso

Hello all, just signed up for full membership


----------



## Angusthewestie

Still no change on mine ... can anyone help


----------



## Hoggy

jimojameso said:


> Hello all, just signed up for full membership


Hi, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Angusthewestie said:


> Still no change on mine ... can anyone help


Hi Angus, Access to M/P & PMs given. I will contact Admin to solve the prob..
Hoggy.


----------



## Angusthewestie

Thank you! Looking forward to being a number rather than unknown :wink:


----------



## Nem

Should be fixed now.


----------



## Hoggy

Nem said:


> Should be fixed now.


Hi Nick, Thanks, I couldn't find the prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## Angusthewestie

Great, fixed, thank you all


----------



## stuptt225

Yes its 02454. Any help appreciated 



Hoggy said:


> Hi stuptt225, Is your new number 02454 ? If so every thing looks O.K. but still showing unknown.
> Let me know & I will contact Admin to sort for you as I've tried & it doesn't work for me either.
> Double check your membership No. & confirm, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi stuptt225, It appears to be a TTOC prob, so have PM'd TTOC admin/committee for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi stuptt225, Nick from TTOC Com, has fixed it for you.. 8)... Thanks Nick.
Hoggy.


----------



## stuptt225

Hoggy said:


> Hi stuptt225, It appears to be a TTOC prob, so have PM'd TTOC admin/committee for you.
> Hoggy.


Thanks


----------



## jakbv

Hi,
Can I be added please, Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi jakbv, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225

Hi hoggy, my username banner wont show up and i have done exactly what you said to do.  any reason why it wont show up?


----------



## Hoggy

mike225 said:


> Hi hoggy, my username banner wont show up and i have done exactly what you said to do.  any reason why it wont show up?


Hi Mike, Appears to be working now & you have M/P & PMs access.
Hoggy.


----------



## mike225

Hoggy said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hoggy, my username banner wont show up and i have done exactly what you said to do.  any reason why it wont show up?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike, Appears to be working now & you have M/P & PMs access.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers fella


----------



## sexytt

Hi i cant get my banner with membership number to appear and i can't download pictures to my gallery or posts. Have followed your signature banner advise but still won't work. I'm getting an angry bird trying. Any help/advise greatly appreciated as would luv to share pics of my pride and joy. Thanx Lois


----------



## Hoggy

sexytt said:


> Hi i cant get my banner with membership number to appear and i can't download pictures to my gallery or posts. Have followed your signature banner advise but still won't work. I'm getting an angry bird trying. Any help/advise greatly appreciated as would luv to share pics of my pride and joy. Thanx Lois


Hi Lois, Try again using these instructions. 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

All you've done so far is attempted to add a pic to your Sig strip.
What is your Membership number ??

Hoggy.


----------



## sexytt

Oh, soz not good with computers. Membership number is 02480 thanx for helping.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi lois, How's that  .. Did it for you..
Hoggy.


----------



## sexytt

U sure did  thanx looks better now. Any advise on downloading pics from facebook to the forum and using as avatar pic or on future posts plzzzzzzzzzz x


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Lois, not sure about face book, but you can upload from your PC using "upload attachment" facility under each reply/post.
Avatar pic is a max of 110 x 200 pixels 24kb so wil have to be resized.
http://www.picresize.com/

Hoggy.


----------



## sexytt

You have been very helpfull, i'll have a play with it tomoz  thanx again night x


----------



## Hibbsy

Hope this has done it!


----------



## The Naked Blade

Hi
Just checking that my sig is working
Regards
Dave


----------



## JBell93

Done!


----------



## wilfy

Done


----------



## raby28

Hi I recently upgraded from web membership to Premium membership but I seem to have messed up the signature, can you sort it out for me as I am not sure where I am with now. I have just got text and no image. Help!!


----------



## Hoggy

raby28 said:


> Hi I recently upgraded from web membership to Premium membership but I seem to have messed up the signature, can you sort it out for me as I am not sure where I am with now. I have just got text and no image. Help!!


Hi Raby, I have put in old W00702 No, if that is correct, but what is your new number ?
Hoggy.


----------



## raby28

Thanks got it sorted with the right membership number, seems ok now Thanks


----------



## pete_slim

Hi all.

This is going to look completely stupid once its sorted. but I have no idea how to get the TT avatar thing and the different coloured username.. 
Im not sure exactly what the significance of the different username is but, if someone can help then I would be grateful.

Cheers


----------



## brittan

pete_slim said:


> I have no idea how to get the TT avatar thing and the different coloured username..
> 
> Cheers


Not stupid at all, as it's not something that users can do for themselves. I can help though 

The different colour user name is something that goes with TTOC membership.


----------



## Oldcrow

Just testing new signature strip.. bet it doesn't work 

Boom!!!


----------



## Kreation

Changed my sig but banner has now disappeared, text to add it all looks ok though.

Could someone let me know where I've gone wrong?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Kreation, BB code was turned off. Banner O.K. now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Kreation

Hoggy said:


> Hi Kreation, BB code was turned off. Banner O.K. now.
> Hoggy.


Nice one Hoggy mega swift response as always


----------



## blythe92

Hi,
Recently bought web membership but get get Unknown in banner, can't see what i'm doing wrong.

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Blythe, Are you sure the Number is correct as I can't see any thing wrong either. 
If it is correct I will PM TTOC for you as it must need updating their end. 
Hoggy.


----------



## blythe92

Double checked the confirmation email and the numbers correct.
Thanks for help


----------



## Hoggy

blythe92 said:


> Double checked the confirmation email and the numbers correct.
> Thanks for help


Hi Blythe, TTOC sorted it at their end, displaying correctly now. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## blythe92

Cheers mate, thanks for your help


----------



## Mcculsj

Hopefully signature strip sorted


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mcculsj, It appears TTOC are not giving this info any more so,

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## paul4281

Back in the fold, thank to Neil @ Norfolk Performance Cars!


----------



## Paul.

Hopefully thats mine done now


----------



## Hoggy

Paul. said:


> Hopefully thats mine done now


Hi,
Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Have joined this afternoon for 3 years. Went for the long term plan. I look forward to hearing from the ttoc via email soon with my membership number so I can get my signature strip. SHAUNx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Got a banner, popped numbers in. From reading other posts do I just wait for admins to sort out the technical TTOC gubbings?


----------



## s3lak

Hi
1st post....Think ive done everything right but still got the "unknown" label on my sig strip ??


----------



## spike

I think they need to tweak something in admin!

Mine needs doing to, since upgrading to full member from web member


----------



## nicademus2k1

I seem to be in the "unknown's" aswell [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Titan II

Im unknown too for now lol


----------



## shaunhutchinson

We are all unknown it would seem. Abandon and flung into the abis of the internet. The bastard children of audi... It's not my fault I was born out of wedlock. why do you punish us so Oh gods of TTOC? What have we done to displease your mighty grace! All we want to do is be held in your loving arms. Take us, WE ARE YOUR CHILDREN!


----------



## Hoggy

Titan II said:


> Im unknown too for now lol


Hi Titan, you haven't displayed your banner yet.
Hoggy.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Take us hoggy... you are our father!


----------



## Hoggy

shaunhutchinson said:


> Take us hoggy... you are our father!


Hi Shaun, I have given you access to MP & PMs so please complete the procedure & post here.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Titan II

Now a paid up member so just need a number


----------



## Hoggy

Titan II said:


> Now a paid up member so just need a number


Hi Titan, Post using the link & I will give you access to MP & PMs.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## WJC

I'm 'unknown' too


----------



## Hoggy

Hi WJC, TTOC appear not to give new members this info anymore :? 
But once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access to MP & PMs.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Davegt

woohoo I'm Unknown............. :?:


----------



## cookbot

Why does my sig strip not appear or any picture for that matter?

It's copied exactly and has both number and user name replaced, but my sig never displays any picture!

Thanks, y'all

*edit - Damn you BBcode!


----------



## eastwood1875

I'm 'unknown'

:lol:

Daz


----------



## Hoggy

eastwood1875 said:


> I'm 'unknown'
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Daz


Hi, If the number (02620) is correct, the name is incorrect & probably also requires updating from TTOC end as well. Try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## eastwood1875

Hoggy said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 'unknown'
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Daz
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, If the number (02620) is correct, the name is incorrect & probably also requires updating from TTOC end as well. Try again.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Have entered my user name and double checked the code - may need updating by TTOC

Thanks Hoggy

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875

No longer 'unknown'

Thanks guys

Daz


----------



## BUSANUTA

I hate computers tried about 10 times n I'm still unknown


----------



## Hoggy

BUSANUTA said:


> I hate computers tried about 10 times n I'm still unknown


Hi, It appears to a TTOC prob. Click link & post & I will give you access & hopefully TTOC will sort their end.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy


----------



## BUSANUTA

Thank you


----------



## Hoggy

BUSANUTA said:


> Thank you


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## BUSANUTA

Hoggy said:


> BUSANUTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Woo hoo


----------



## philg

What a load of drama this has been
I am still not sure if I have done it correctly or if you can see my membership sig 
?????
Please advise


----------



## Duggy

Could someone change my avatar sig on the left to TTOC member and my online status back to blue please

Cheers

John


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Duggy, As requested.
Hoggy.


----------



## Duggy

Hoggy said:


> Hi Duggy, As requested.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy 

John


----------



## CaptRon

Hi all,
I just renewed my membership last week and since then my TTOC signature shows Unknown.

I checked in my profile and my number and user name are still there in the signature!


----------



## Nem

CaptRon said:


> Hi all,
> I just renewed my membership last week and since then my TTOC signature shows Unknown.
> 
> I checked in my profile and my number and user name are still there in the signature!


I think you should have received a new membership number as the 'W' or Web numbers are now no longer being issued since the membership changes recently.

Have a look at the emails we sent when you renewed for a new number and then update the signature code and it should work again


----------



## CaptRon

I didn't notice the change... fixed now!
Cheers!


----------



## Mrcoolguy

Could someone please remove my TTOC strip from the Avatar please? Is it possible to just put 2008 TT V6 coupe there instead. TTOC sub expiring soon. Will not be renewing. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Mrcoolguy said:


> Could someone please remove my TTOC strip from the Avatar please? Is it possible to just put 2008 TT V6 coupe there instead. TTOC sub expiring soon. Will not be renewing. Thanks


Hi, As requested, but unable to add the text, unless TTF Admin know a way.
Hoggy.


----------



## atmorgan

my Avatar pic hasn't been updated?

How do I go about it?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

atmorgan said:


> my Avatar pic hasn't been updated?
> 
> How do I go about it?
> 
> Cheers


Hi, Hoggy to the rescue again.  
Hoggy.


----------



## alexi7

Hi, sorry to be a pain, I'm confused over my membership number, it was something like w 00343, from memory. Does this now mean that has gone somewhere else and it is now going to be 02957? If so why is that.
Thanks in advance Alex.


----------



## Hoggy

alexi7 said:


> Hi, sorry to be a pain, I'm confused over my membership number, it was something like w 00343, from memory. Does this now mean that has gone somewhere else and it is now going to be 02957? If so why is that.
> Thanks in advance Alex.


Hi, If you've renewed your TTOC membership, the W numbers no longer exist & you should have been sent a new number.
Log-in to the TTOC for more info.
Hoggy.


----------



## Fioretta

Unfortunately I inserted the code, membership number and username but was unsuccessful.
I only got a "Unknown" on the preview


----------



## Hoggy

Fioretta said:


> Unfortunately I inserted the code, membership number and username but was unsuccessful.
> I only got a "Unknown" on the preview


Hi, TTOC have split from the TTF, but I will help if I can, as I'm like that.  
Give me the membership No. TTOC have given you in the Email & I'll try it for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Fioretta

Hoggy said:


> Fioretta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I inserted the code, membership number and username but was unsuccessful.
> I only got a "Unknown" on the preview
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, TTOC have split from the TTF, but I will help if I can, as I'm like that.
> Give me the membership No. TTOC have given you in the Email & I'll try it for you.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your offer Hoggy
Number is 03125 and name is FioreTTa

Thanks Again mate


----------



## Hoggy

Hi FioreTTa, You where not doing anything wrong, so it appears it is a TTOC prob. Leave it displaying unknown for now.
Ask on the TTOC site if they will update their end as you wish to display your TTOC members banner on the TTF.
I have given you full access to the TTF Market Place & PMs. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm trying to find out why its not working and will come back to you 

J
xx


----------



## Fioretta

Hoggy said:


> Hi FioreTTa, You where not doing anything wrong, so it appears it is a TTOC prob. Leave it displaying unknown for now.
> Ask on the TTOC site if they will update their end as you wish to display your TTOC members banner on the TTF.
> I have given you full access to the TTF Market Place & PMs.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Mate


----------



## Fioretta

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm trying to find out why its not working and will come back to you
> 
> J
> xx


Thank you

I will really appreciate it


----------



## Lollypop86

Fioretta said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find out why its not working and will come back to you
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I will really appreciate it
Click to expand...

All fixed 

J
xx


----------



## Fioretta

Lollypop86 said:


> Fioretta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find out why its not working and will come back to you
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I will really appreciate it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All fixed
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

You are a star

Thanks


----------



## Lollypop86

Fioretta said:


> You are a star
> 
> Thanks


I know right lol

J
xx


----------



## TT-Dru

Another one not working [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Member number 03193


----------



## Hoggy

TT-Dru said:


> Another one not working [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Member number 03193


Hi, Since the TTOC split from the TTF, these banners are not valid anymore, as the TTOC do not update the info any longer.
Hoggy,


----------



## TT-Dru

Hoggy said:


> TT-Dru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one not working [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Member number 03193
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Since the TTOC split from the TTF, these banners are not valid anymore, as the TTOC do not update the info any longer.
> Hoggy,
Click to expand...

Cheers Hoggy

I'll remove it from my sig then


----------



## Nem

The signatures are certainly still valid, but since we changed some software on the club website we've had issues with them and are currently still getting them working again.

So please don't feel the need to remove them from your signatures. Be proud to show you are a member of a very active and enthusiastic club buy displaying your signature and don't be discouraged from showing it by and forum moderators or admin. It's your space to show whatever you wish to.

The only thing which is no longer valid or updated is the TTOC group on here as we had no direct method or moderating it with no club committee members having access to the group members. This was part of the reason we split away from the forum itself at the start of the year.


----------



## John-H

When the TTOC membership voted to disallow club committee members from having a TT Forum admin role in July 2013 we created the non admin "group leader" position to help the club to continue to directly manage membership of its group (blue usernames). Jamman and brittan shared that role for a year and a half but the last member list update action was by brittan on 8th February 2015.

When brittan joined the club committee at that time you requested his removal from the "group leader" role and I asked you to provide a replacement. If you remember I made several further requests for replacement as time went by and the group became more and more out of date. I even offered to personally update the group if you could provide a list of members. You replied on 28th October 2015 that you couldn't oblige.

In early February 2016 the TTOC decided to split away from the TT Forum and remove its logo but the TTOC member sig strips are still being served from the TTOC server however. We have not discouraged this.

In March this year you stated here, _"The TTOC group (blue usernames) is also no longer supported by the TTOC."_

The "group leader" role still exists so as previously requested if you wish to revise this policy you are welcome to provide a volunteer "group leader" who can update the member list and in the mean time as I have previously offered, if you provide a current list of club members I can update the group manually so you can get back on track with your members.


----------



## Nem

Nobody needs another argument John, you could have emailed all of that to me personally.

The group isn't updated any more as I stated we had no 'direct' way of updating it, and since the split there really is no reason for the group to exist, we've not made any fuss about it.

The moderator above stating the sigs are not longer valid however isn't true and was seen be me to be discouraging someone from displaying it when they are perfectly entitled to.


----------



## spike

It would be nice if the TTOC could provide the support to keep signature strips up to date.

John is trying to keep co operation between the two forums/clubs, which is appreciated by many, who just want the two to get along, and share the common interest of the cars that we all own and love.


----------



## newrayTT

Well said Spike I think that you got it spot on. Like you and many other TTOC members we want to see the two groups get on and from the outside it seems that it is the TTOC that is not willing to promote this.
I am aware of all the previous between the two groups but as a member of the TTOC and a regular user of the Forum it would be encouraging to see more effort made to unify the two groups.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Hi please help my ttoc signature strip is saying invalid I am payed up till April 2017


----------



## Hoggy

Ozzytheblackcat said:


> Hi please help my ttoc signature strip is saying invalid I am payed up till April 2017


Hi, It has been mentioned recently & TTOC have a software issue which they are hoping to solve.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1958
Hoggy.


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat

Hoggy said:


> Ozzytheblackcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please help my ttoc signature strip is saying invalid I am payed up till April 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, It has been mentioned recently & TTOC have a software issue which they are hoping to solve.
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1958
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers hoggy thanks for the reply


----------



## ScottieW

Nem said:


>


----------



## ScottieW

I got there in the end, took me ages how to figure out how to find signature block from mobile 🤣


----------



## SherockJames

newrayTT said:


> Well said Spike I think that you got it spot on. Like you and many other TTOC members we want to see the two groups get on and from the outside it seems that these tips were helpful for gyno and i finally got rid of it is the TTOC that is not willing to promote this.
> I am aware of all the previous between the two groups but as a member of the TTOC and a regular user of the Forum it would be encouraging to see more effort made to unify the two groups.





ScottieW said:


> I got there in the end, took me ages how to figure out how to find signature block from mobile 🤣


Good to know that you fund the right way at last. lol


----------

